# Field archery Sights



## Da_Weazel (Oct 9, 2009)

I want to start getting into the world of field archery but i don't know what sight setup to get. I want to get a good value for money sight setup any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

The two best spot sights today are the Axcel and Sure-Loc. Either is top value, but expensive. There are a few others that approach these two in quality and performance, but the recommended sights are the best value for the dollar spent.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

rsw said:


> The two best spot sights today are the Axcel and Sure-Loc. Either is top value, but expensive. There are a few others that approach these two in quality and performance, but the recommended sights are the best value for the dollar spent.


 I have to agree. One other thing. The Davis sight is a very well made sight that will cost just over half what the others will...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I would also look at the CBE sights. They are some top notch sights and you won't be disappointed. 

I will also say, don't be cheap. It only costs you money in the long run. Get a good quality product from the word go and you will be much happier for it. 

I shoot the AXCEL sight and wouldn't shoot anything else. But the Sure-Locs and CBEs are good stuff too.


----------



## robert76 (Aug 13, 2009)

Weazel what class are you interested in shooting all mentioned are great FS sights


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sure-Locs aren't even in the same league as the Axcels and CBEs. Go with either an Axcel or CBE.


----------



## Da_Weazel (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advise i went with the Axcel must say im very impressed now starts the tuning process.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Great choice, I have had an Axcel since the first year they came out its the best sight I have ever messed with!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Elliott T (Dec 28, 2009)

Look at weight and material specs Titanium is good for out doors. AXCEL are built like a tank and a little on the heavy side CBE are very well thought out and med wight but don't forget the 3rd axis block. Sure-Loc supreme light weight and has Ti rails. Keep clean and use a dry lube and the sight will out last your bow.


----------



## conggek (Apr 29, 2010)

Shibuya CPX 520 carbon works fine with me, used AXCEL 2000 for indoor only. I've try and still own Copper John evo2 and Sure-Loc but find weight issue with this 2.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

My target bow is changeable. I have a sureloc with a scope and I can pull the scope off and put on a new head with 5 pins. That way when I go to target or 3D I take both bows and if something happens to one bow, I can grab my other bow and continue on with what ever class I started in. Some day I shoot hunter class and some times open class. Depends on who I go with. Either way I have a spare bow with me.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I've tried many of the above mentioned sight and finally ended up with Shibuya Ultima, Im saying thats the moast FOR ME, amen. I have both CP 360 and 520, got them both second hand.
But again, getting back to the start question. My best guess you have asked the wrong question and in possible worst way 
let me explain this. You are buying a photo camera, let say DSLR !! Do you plan to buy an expencive body (let say over 14 megapixel) and some cheap stock lens? nonono, don't do that. Buy a good lens will make you way better quality pictures even with 5-6 Mp body 
Back again to Field archery, at my first tournament (that was last summer, and I thought I can shoot) I had a very unpleasant surprise !! 
First day rings (white background) I beat all the guys w 20 pts. Next day rings (black background) I lost 40 pts because I shoot the wrong targets (bunnies), just couldn't see there deep in the shade or against a bright sunlight, which rings are my? Than started rolling down, lost soo much points, but again finished 3rd in ON.
I have learned my misstakes with my equipment, swap down all my scopes and lenses, and looking forward to a new season.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Sure-Locs aren't even in the same league as the Axcels and CBEs. Go with either an Axcel or CBE.


I agree. I had a Sure Loc and it was just fine. I have an Axcel and a CBE now and I like them much better. I thought the CBE was the cat's meow until Axcel introduced their new scope that has the integrated yoke to replace the scope rod. I might sell my CBE and pick up another Axcel just because I like that scope system so much.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

The new CBE Target Elite is the best I have ever used!! It is truly built like a tank and very adjustable in the 2nd and 3rd axis! Add a CBE scope housing (that locks into the windage bar like a rock!!) and you are set!!


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

As you can see, there is never a consensus on what is best. For me, the Axcel or Sure-Loc are the cat's meow. I personally didn't like the CBE when compared to these two. At any rate, you will get a quality sight with any of these. The real money though is in the quality of the scope/lens you purchase.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

What I figure out, that I need more sight bars for my 2+ bows, and I want to have them inter-changeable, in the way, that I have dedicated bows shooting dedicated games.
For FITA, using arrows French-tuned (tuned the arrows, rest, bow and a sight together) to one bow, for Field other arrows also FT to other bow, for 3D again different arrows to next bow, and indoors again different arrows as well.
So, for now I have 2 Shibuya Ultima sight bars, but 4 scopes (42mm, 35mm, 29mm) and many lenses. When I want to shoot indoor I take any sightbar with " this " scope+lens on " that " bow, than go shooting Fita, take again any sight bar, the " other " scope+lens , for 3D again "third" scope with that lens. So, the Shibuya can do that, I have asked friend of my he has the ANTS2, he can't, SureLoc can to that, for the other sights above mentioned I just can't comment.
A bit more expensive, but bulletproof... and these things didn't came overnight, I was collecting over 2 maybe 3 years, now Im set.
So, if you buying, don't look today, but you do a future investment....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

You can check out the Sword scope. The price is no where near some of the other mentioned scopes, comes complete with bar, scope and mount and has 3-axis adjustability. I bought one because I could not afford the high end sights, but I see several on the Field and FITA shoots I've been on.


----------

